# YouTube-Videos sehen sehr unscharf aus



## Emrefication (4. April 2017)

Hey,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Videoplattform "YouTube". Und zwar werden alle Videos bei mir extrem unscharf dargestellt. Ich habe unten rechts beim Zahnrad auch die Einstellung "1080p" ausgewählt, es sieht einfach sehr unscharf aus.
Ich dachte dass es eventuell an meiner neuen Grafikkarte und/oder mein neuen Monitor liegt, also habe ich mir ein 4k Video von Sony herunterladen (ist normalerweise dazu da, um Fernsehre von Sony zu testen) und siehe da - es sieht extrem scharf aus.
Auch beim normalen surfen im Internet, Spiele und alle anderen Programmen sehen detailgetreu wie in 1080p aus. Einzig und allein die Youtubevideos sind sehr unscharf.
Für diejenigen die nicht verstehen was ich meine: bandicam20170404214408937.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
oder auch: bandicam20170404214340695.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
Nebenbei ist dies bei Facebookvideos auch das gleiche Problem.
Jedoch wie bereits geschrieben sind Spiele und sonstige Programme alle extrem scharf.
Ich habe bereits Chrome deinstalliert und neu installiert, gecheckt dass die neuesten Grafiktreiber drauf sind, Chrome ist auch auf dem neuesten Stand ist alles i.o.
Falls es eventuell doch wichtig ist:
Grafikkarte: Radeon R9 290 4GB
Monitor: Acer 1080p Bildschirm (S235HL)
Browser: Google Chrome

Ich muss noch was sagen: Die Grafikkarte und den Monitor habe ich erst seit extrem neuestem geholt. Den Monitor jedoch habe ich zwei Tage länger als meine Grafikkarte. Mit meiner alten Grafikkarte war das im übrigen auch das gleiche Problem. Dachte liegt an der alten Grafikkarte, das Problem ist jedoch auch mit der neuen R9 290 auch da.
Ich denke aber nicht dass es am Monitor liegt, Amazon Prime, Full-HD Filme sowie auch Spiele siehen extrem scharf und auch "1080p-mäßig" aus.
Kann mir jemand da eventuell helfen? So ist es Youtube echt nicht zu genießen, hoffe ihr könnt meinen Screens entnehmen was ich mit "unscharf" und "pixelig" meine..+
Schönen Abend noch und danke im vorraus!


----------



## Emrefication (5. April 2017)

Weiß niemand wie ich das Problem beheben kann? Mein Thread hat mittlerweile über 100 Klicks, jedoch keine Antworten..


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

lade dir mal einen Portable browser runter z.B. FireFox und test da mal, vllt liegst es ja an irgendwas bei den Browser Einstellungen.


----------



## Gimmick (6. April 2017)

Lad dir das Video über irgendeinen Youtube-Downloader runter und spiel es mit einem Mediaplayer ab zum Vergleich.


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2017)

Tippe eher auf die Videos als auf youtube.
Das sieht aus wie mit einem Handy aufgenommen.

Wie sehen andere 1080p videos aus, z.B.: Naturaufnahmen oder Film-Trailer?


----------

